# aggiornamento glibc

## Maialovic

salve ragazzuoli, eseguendo proprio ieri il sync di portage scopro che hanno rilasciato l'update di glibc da 2.6.1 a 2.8-p(qualkosa)........ora la mia domanda è la seguente : se lo aggiorno, dopo devo fare emerge -e system? devo eventualmente fare dopo anche emerge -e world? o niente?

visto ke sono di tesi e dovrei consegnare per martedi e ankora non ho finito di scrivere, avrei un po di paura di aggiornare se poi devo perdere 20 ore di compilazione selvaggia  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto ke sono di tesi e dovrei consegnare per martedi e ankora non ho finito di scrivere, avrei un po di paura di aggiornare se poi devo perdere 20 ore di compilazione selvaggia 

 

 :Wink: 

bè. se il tuo scopo è diluire la tensione, hai un'ottimo strumento.

se è distruggere la tua tesi, pure...

l'aggiornamento delle glibc non richiede particolari procedure.

magari lancia un revdep-rebuild -pv di controllo alla fine della faccenda.

----------

## Maialovic

quindi non richiede la compilazione di gcc e di conseguenza almeno del system?

----------

## riverdragon

Nel dubbio, aspetta.

Installa i pacchetti di cui ti viene proposto l'aggiornamento con l'opzione --oneshot, o semplicemente rimanda il tutto a dopo la consegna.

----------

## djinnZ

A differenza del compilatore non è necessario ricompilare tutto, in teoria, ma mezzo sistema di base avrà problemi nella pratica.

Visto quello che c'è fai prima a ricompilare con emerge -e @system o vedere quali pacchetti hanno problemi (in genere baseutils, binutils e simili).

Bada che sto parlando di possibili problemi, non certi, e comunque di entità minore (non è che mount smette di funzionare ma potresti trovarti con gettex che fa i capricci e si schianta misteriosamente per dirne una). Ovviamente la mia esperienza è con l'hardening attivo che complica le cose.

Quoto il consiglio di aspettare perchè non si sa mai, comunque è un update "importante" ma tra una settimana non ti fare troppi scrupoli a procedere, nel peggiore dei casi (per quel che so solo i fessi che si mettono a fare ricering su hardened) dovrai ricompilare la toolchain di base (io lo faccio direttamente per non crucciarmi ma è anche vero che non mi costa molto lanciare l'update sul chroot del server e far fare a lui) ovvero quell'ottantina di pacchetti che ti vengono fuori da USE="-*" emerge -ep @system e qualcosina come gettext e simili.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bada che sto parlando di possibili problemi, non certi, e comunque di entità minore ...
> 
> Ovviamente la mia esperienza è con l'hardening attivo che complica le cose.
> ...

 

ok. ma allora la ricompilazione di una ottantina di pacchetti, grosso modo a casaccio, sulla base di un criterio fondato sull'esperienza personale non mi sembra un consiglio condivisibile.

da quello che ho capito, pur non essendo in grado di approfondire specificamente la cosa, non esiste una ragione tecnica specifica che richieda l'aggiornamento. lo stesso aggiornamento di gcc, oramai, non implica necessariamente la ricompilazione di alcunchè, perchè i programmatori lavorano con sufficiente accortezza da minimizzare i guasti associati a questo tipo di asincronie. spesso una semplice ricompilazione delle libtool permette di avere un sistema accettabilmente stabile. dopodichè, è chiaro che ciascuno effettua le proprie scelte a piacimento, sulla propria installazione specifica, con le proprie CFLAG, con il proprio kernel, con l'overclock della propria cpu e via dicendo.

----------

## Maialovic

anche se voglio dire, ricompilare il system penso non mi porterà via molto tempo visto che facendo emerge -ep @system | genlop -tp ottengo Estimated update time: 3 hours, 15 minutes....quindi sarebbe uno sforzo minimo relativo... giusto?

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> anche se voglio dire, ...

 

ok. le opinioni non sono terra di religione.

è importante, cercare, per quanto possibile, di distinguere ciò che è assolutamente opportuno da ciò che è opinabile.

quanti pacchetti ti sono proposti per la ricompilazione (e quali, se sono così pochi?)

----------

## Maialovic

sono 136 i pacchetti che vorrebbe ricompilare nelle 3 ore e un quarto di previsione data da genlop

----------

